# Surplus Propionic Acid Available



## jewills (Jul 16, 2016)

A


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Price is right id be interested in all 18.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The only thing I've ever heard of in Hay preservative products contained 65 to 68% propionic acid


----------



## DohrmannEnt (Nov 23, 2010)

jewills said:


> A company I know recently let me know they have 18 x 55 gallon drums of unused Propionic Acid 99.5% (and Inert Ingredients 0.5%). The material was purchased for mold control but will not be used. I think the company would sell for half price. If you have interest in this material please email and I will put you in contact with the company. Email: [email protected]


Keep in mind this is going to be considered straight, non-buffered propionic acid. If you were looking to use this as a hay preservative, the applications systems on the market today will NOT hold up to this. It will eat away all the seals in the pumps and it is a very corrosive product. This would be the prop portion of the current buffered hay acids. I would be very cautious if using this as a hay preservative. Back in the day when this was used as hay preservatives, my father was building application systems for it and back then (mid-early 80s) the wholesale price on the pump alone was more than our current 25 gallon system. Rubber gloves, safety glasses and cartridge respirators were required when handling this product and a corrosive placard was required for transportation.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I remember the early un buffered stuff, five gallons went a long ways, unfortunately nothing that it came in contact with did.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Also keep in mind this is a new poster,not saying it isn't legit but proceed carefully.

And the fact it isn't buffered as Dohrmann pointed out


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes and the OP deleted his post...because I re-posted it because I assumed he was having trouble and he has deleted again. Might be something to do with him posting his email address.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I remember dad had some sort of acid system on a 27 IH baler in the late 70's (I was pretty young maybe 7) that acid ate all the paint off of the baler within a couple of hours . Dad only used it one year said it was to dangerous for us to be around.


----------



## DohrmannEnt (Nov 23, 2010)

Vol said:


> Yes and the OP deleted his post...because I re-posted it because I assumed he was having trouble and he has deleted again. Might be something to do with him posting his email address.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike, If you could, please remove one of my posts, I had copied my reply to both of his posts and it looks like it merged to this post. Thanks.


----------

